# Test E 7 weeks No gains! (Gear legit).



## mr zee (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi guys this is my first post, always reading but never posted. 

I started a 10 week test Enanthate cycle 7 weeks ago and i have no gains...just sides .

I'm 5'10, 175lb and this is my first cycle. I have been training 4 years now and put on 30lb naturally in that time i was an extreme ectomorph with a super high metabolism.

Anyway back to the cycle, me and my cousin have been shooting test e 200mg twice a week, i know its a little low but i wanted to play it safe as its my first cycle. however i have actually lost a couple of lbs but my cousin has piled on 20lbs! We worked out our calorie intake each day, he gets around 1000 with no protein intake, and i'm eating 4000 with around 250g of protein a day. 


I know eating more would help but i only work part time and i cant really afford it so i get most my calories from 3 mass gaining shakes a day. 

Im upping the dose to 600mg for the last 3 weeks, i dont really want to do this as i feel im just wasting my money, i just want to pct my way out of this one. 

My strength has gone up and the pumps in the gym are better(i work out super intense dorian yates style, with only a few exercises and very strict form). But i have very oily skin(not had zits like this since school), and constant boners. no water retention and no weight gain?

Anyway any help from more experienced guys would really help me out.


sorry about the long post i just wanted you to have all the info so i dont get flamed too bad .


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 17, 2011)

mr zee said:


> i get most my calories from 3 mass gaining shakes a day.


----------



## waynecross88 (Nov 17, 2011)

your cousin has put on 20lbs in a cycle and only gets 1000 calories with no protein?...that doesnt make sense


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 17, 2011)

I find food to be cheaper than mass gainer shakes. Just what I have found.   It does sound like you have bunk gear, or think you are pinning 200mg and it is really underdosed... Post a pic of the bottle. How is the PIP?


----------



## qwkrsx (Nov 17, 2011)

Supplements are just that...supplements. They shouldnt be your main form of nutrition.

And how can your cousin only intake 1000 calories and still gain?! Was that a typo?


----------



## Imosted (Nov 17, 2011)

The gear you have might be mislabeled, it might be eq or even masteron...


----------



## BigBird (Nov 17, 2011)

Imosted said:


> The gear you have might be mislabeled, it might be eq or even masteron...


 
Good call - I'm thinking along those lines too.  But his cousin gained 20lbs on ONLY 1,000 calories?!  I guess 2 + 2 DOES = 5.  That's a headscratcher.

OP - are you and your "battle buddy" taking the same gear from the same lab and same batch, etc?  Sounds like his is test and yours is not.


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 17, 2011)

You 2 got your gear from the same place? Ordered at the same time? Are the batch numbers the same?

Something don't sound right....


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Nov 17, 2011)

"he gets around 1000 with no protein intake"

no,just no


----------



## waterstill (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't believe it. Unless your friend started out weighing 100lbs


----------



## Db52280 (Nov 17, 2011)

I doubt your cousing is only getting 1000 calories and no protein. What is he eating that has zero protein? Is the 20lbs fat? You need to eat real food gainer shakes have there place to supplement your meals, not to be your only source for protein. Do some research on diets and timing of your meals.


----------



## mr zee (Nov 17, 2011)

I kid you not, he doesnt even drink protein shakes... its crazy, he has only been training for around a year and doesnt really have a clue, i tried to stop him, but i couldnt persuade him from coming on with me. i know i understand that food is so much better than supplements.

were actually drawing from the same vial, with different needles of course, i just dont understand it, i did a few years research before this so i was expecting the sort of gains he has made. 

the source is also very reputable i know guys go to him all the time and are huge in a couple of months.

I was just wondering if its anything to do with genetics...certain gear not having the same effect on different people at the same dosages? 

I cant get a picture right now but i can tomorrow...am i allowed to say the name of the lab?


----------



## mr zee (Nov 17, 2011)

I know how to eat i eat every 2-3 hours without fail, eggs in the morning, tuna at lunch and some other meat in the evening, with mass gainers 3 times a day inbetween this, he did only weigh around 140lb to start with and it does seem to be alot of water retention, but surely that would mean the test isn't bunk?


----------



## mr zee (Nov 17, 2011)

oh and he'll have like soup for his evening meal .


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 17, 2011)

What kind of sides are you gettin from the gear?


----------



## mr zee (Nov 17, 2011)

I got really oily skin, itchy nips quite early on now thats kinda gone. libido gone through the roof. and strength has gone up in the gym.


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm really big on gettin bloodwork to see if your gettin hormone in your body which sounds like your are, but never too sure..

Then your diet then your workout/training routine...something just doesn't add up...


----------



## mr zee (Nov 17, 2011)

ok thanks bulldogz i just bought some more like a fool to up the dose thinking i wasnt getting enough, i will get some bloodwork done.


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 17, 2011)

mr zee said:


> I got really oily skin, itchy nips quite early on now thats kinda gone. libido gone through the roof. and strength has gone up in the gym.




Now I really want to know what your takin..... Getting stronger and you have lost weght?!?! Me being a PLr that would be great for me.


----------



## Crank (Nov 17, 2011)

were you over wieght to start with????

some experience a big drop in BF (if they are bigger) when they start juicing and hitting the gym daily. 

the fat falls off quicker than the muscle gain so a loss would make sense.... but only if you were fat to start with...

thats the ONLY fucking answer to the puzzle....


----------



## mr zee (Nov 17, 2011)

sorry anxious1 the pip is fine, aches a little the next day but thats it, i think bloodwork is in order.


----------



## mr zee (Nov 17, 2011)

no i wasnt overweight, im lean i just wanted to mass up for the winter. it is a mystery, hopefully next time it will be better.


----------



## Crank (Nov 17, 2011)

you guys doing same workout and routine???? 

working till exhaustion?


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 17, 2011)

mr zee said:


> ok thanks bulldogz i just bought some more like a fool to up the dose thinking i wasnt getting enough, i will get some bloodwork done.


 
No prob bro...given the 400mg ew dose (low end) which you are on does not mean your gear in bunk...it just might mean it will take longer to see results which seems you are gettin from all you have described already..libido, strength, and oily skin...

How long (wks) you runnin the cycle for..?


----------



## mr zee (Nov 17, 2011)

we go to the gym together, and do exactly the same routine. i saw some dorian yates videos about a year ago and ive worked out like that ever since, super intense, max weight and failure on last set. i was planning on running 12 week, now its gonna be 10 because im not buying anymore with no gains, im stupid...but not that stupid.


----------



## newkid (Nov 17, 2011)

1000 calories and plus 20 pounds?






YouTube Video


----------



## ZECH (Nov 17, 2011)

Weight gain is from food (diet) not gear. Post your diet up.


----------



## james-27 (Nov 17, 2011)

Your cousin has wasted his money. Only eating 1000 cals a day and no protein intake he will lose "every pound gained" when he comes off I promise. You guys running AI? What about your PCT?


----------



## Db52280 (Nov 17, 2011)

I wanted to ask about pct and ai, but I was afraid to after what I have read so far. Interested to hear the results of blood work.


----------



## Robalo (Nov 18, 2011)

ZECH said:


> Weight gain is from food (diet) not gear. Post your diet up.




^^^^This. Let's see it


----------



## lee111s (Nov 18, 2011)

I can't stay in this thread any longer. There's so much bullshit the smell is unbearable


----------



## mr zee (Nov 18, 2011)

no i havnt been running an ai as i wasnt bothered about water retention as im using this cycle as a bulking (or so i thought) .all ive been running is fincar as i suffer from mpb. 

My pct i wasnt sure whether to do nolva 40mg e/d for 2 weeks then 20mg e/d for another 2 weeks. i found lots of contrasting opinions on pct for this cycle.

My diet is....

Breakfast - 4 eggs 2 slices wholemeal bread.

2-3 hours later mass gainer shake

Lunch - tuna pasta

2-3 hours later mass gainer shake

evening meal - some sort of meat, veggies and potatoes.

2-3 hours later mass gainer shake.
 I know it could be more but my finances kinda limit it.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Nov 18, 2011)

No matter how much Test you inject if it's not free test it's not gonna help. Some things that increase free Test are Proviron, Winstrol, Phera but only Proviron you can run the whol cycle.


----------



## vannesb (Nov 18, 2011)

mr zee said:


> I kid you not, he doesnt even drink protein shakes... its crazy, he has only been training for around a year and doesnt really have a clue, i tried to stop him, but i couldnt persuade him from coming on with me. i know i understand that food is so much better than supplements.
> 
> were actually drawing from the same vial, with different needles of course, i just dont understand it, i did a few years research before this so i was expecting the sort of gains he has made.
> 
> ...


 
How can you live on 1,000 cal a day?  It sounds like you are not eatting enough to me.  400mg a week is really low but if its your first cycle then you should see results.  There is no way he gained 20 lbs on 1,000 cal.  The avg person intakes 2,500 cal a day to just maintain current weight unless like someone said he is 100lb.


----------



## mr zee (Nov 18, 2011)

whats free test?


----------



## Robalo (Nov 18, 2011)

mr zee said:


> no i havnt been running an ai as i wasnt bothered about water retention as im using this cycle as a bulking (or so i thought) .all ive been running is fincar as i suffer from mpb.
> 
> My pct i wasnt sure whether to do nolva 40mg e/d for 2 weeks then 20mg e/d for another 2 weeks. i found lots of contrasting opinions on pct for this cycle.
> 
> ...



You are an ectomorph with a super high metabolism and you eat that to gain weight?

I lose weight with that and my metabolism is slower than a turtle in the winter. 

EAT MORE, TRAIN MORE, REST MORE


----------



## mr zee (Nov 18, 2011)

i see what your saying, i guess diet is the issue here then thankyou all for your replies.


----------



## rangermike (Nov 18, 2011)

You need way more FOOD!


----------



## CrazyDutton (Nov 18, 2011)

People are different sensitivities, and people have different natural testosterone levels. While 400mg/wk might be a big boost for your friend, maybe you're used to higher levels.

While you say you're friend is on 1000 cals, and you're on 4000. I'm sure you're friend can't count calories or isn't telling you about some other junk he eats. It's basically too low compared to how much you've been burning, if you were also expecting to bulk up 10-20lb. Better luck next time though!

You're in the UK right? How were you going to get bloodwork? I could do with bloodwork, but AFAIK my only option is a needle exchange. I emailed Addaction (needle exchange) and they said to phone their branch that's 100 miles away, sounded like they'd do it. Although I can't bring myself to phone them, never mind show up a few times.


----------



## USMC (Nov 18, 2011)

Another thing I'm surprised noone has asked. What kind of "weight gainer" shake are you taking? Most of the crap sold in GNC or VitaminWorld or whereever(pick your favorite chain store) is junk filled with empty calories and shitty made proteins and won't do squat for you, except fill you up. But welcome to the world of I'll just throw money at it America.

But besides that you could have a crappy diet and still make gains on only 400mg of test a week. Hell you don't even have to hit the gym very hard and you'd still see something.

Something just isn't adding up.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 20, 2011)

Test works differently on everyone. I have a high tolerance. All I get is oily skin and increased libido with slight strength increase off 500/wk. I have to ramp up to 750-1000 to see the amazing results you are looking for. Honestly, it sounds like the 2 of you have no business running a cycle.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Nov 20, 2011)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Test works differently on everyone. I have a high tolerance. All I get is oily skin and increased libido with slight strength increase off 500/wk. I have to ramp up to 750-1000 to see the amazing results you are looking for. Honestly, it sounds like the 2 of you have no business running a cycle.


 Try some Proviron, 50mg twice a day, and see how much your free test increases and you wont need an AI or Viagra either.


----------



## wickedwayz (Nov 21, 2011)

Diet is key my friend.


----------

